# Lionhead rabbit with long hair all over body?



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

One of my lionhead rabbit babies (7 weeks) has especially long hair all over his body. His mane is also much longer than the other double maned ones so far, because they aren't very fluffy yet.

They're just pets, not like well bred. One in the last litter with the same parents was the same.

He was born with the bald patches like the other double manes, but now has really quite long hair all over his body, whereas the others have short hair on their backs, with the normal wooly bits on the mane, chest and sides.

Just wondering if this can be normal in lionhead rabbits, or if he really shouldn't be that fluffy? I don't mind anyway cos he's gorgeous and will just be a pet, but just wondering why he's different. 

Thanks


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

Huh, I was first saying double mane but you said the others are double maned..are you sure they arnt single maned and the one with the longer fur isnt just a double maned?

Do you have pics? That would help a lot


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes I'm sure, there are three double manes, including him. They all had the bald patches when born. But the other two still have very short hair compared to him, just starting to get fluffy. They're 7 weeks. 

I mean they could have other breeds mixed in with them, that could explain it. It doesn't really matter as they're pets. 

Here are the photos, all of the fluffy one. He has fluff everywhere.  except his ears!


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe there is a tad bit of angora somewhere in there??? I really have no clue!
Someone else should be around soon to help.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought maybe some angora yeah. 

I'd love to see what the fluffy one from the last litter looks like now, I might ask the owners can they send me a pic!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 18, 2010)

I have wondered about the long hair myself. I have seen photos of lion heads with long hair like your bunny. 

http://lionheadrabbit.net/genwinners2006.htm


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I've seen photos of ones with extra long hair too


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

But I think their backs and face are not meant to have long hair, and his does. The other two don't. I wonder if he'll get more or less fluffy as he gets older . . .


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 18, 2010)

TinysMom should be able to tell us the answer to your question. She used to raise and show lion heads.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2010)

It sounds like a teddy style lionhead.....the rabbit will probably stay very fluffy.

-- What is a Teddy/Wooly Lionhead?--
A Teddy or Wooly is a Lionhead with a very active wool gene. Meaning that they are usually more wooly than a regular Lionhead. They are usually double maned and have wool over their whole body. They can also have wool on their face and ears. This is usually not shed even when they are Seniors. They are not showable but can add wool to your herd. For instance if you have a rabbit which doesn't have much of a mane but has a great body type - you can use your Teddy to create better maned babies with nice bodies.

http://www.welshrabbitry.com/rabbitfaq.html#teddy


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a teddy lionhead too. I like them better. lol Maybe cuz I am wooly person.  Yours is very cute. :biggrin2:

Her name is Nose... cuz when I don't have her trimed...all you see is her pink nose. XD She is VERY fluffy....very, very.

This is her as a baby:







This is her now:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Tiny's mom! 

And Wooly Queen, your rabbit is so cute! 

Aw I wish I could keep him now, but I can't keep a male. 

I'll explain to the new owners he's gonna need a lot of grooming probably!


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, never new there was a teddy lionhead before...neat


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't know that either! 

Briana, are you using your teddy lionhead with your woolies?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

I never expected one that fluffy, both parents are single maned! The mother still has quite a lot of hair for a single mane (well not much at the moment after pulling so much!), but the dad doesn't have much but has quite thick hair . . . 

Also three of the 5 babies were DM, 2 were SM, and none were non maned, but there were non maned ones in the last litter. And in the last litter 3 out of 7 were DM, so they're doing quite good having so many double maned ones!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww, Nose is beautiful :heartbeat:

Are you sure she can see through all that hair? :biggrin2:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Aug 18, 2010)

Nose really is so pretty


----------



## Sabine (Aug 18, 2010)

He reminds me of my Raylann who is a teddy lionhead too


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone who said Nose was pretty. :biggrin2:lol And someone asked if I was sure that she could see. Haha! Right after I took those pictures (about a month ortwo ago) I cut back some of the hair by her eyes. Cuz I know that she had a lot of trouble seeing. The wool on her head alone is like 2 inches long. Her body wool is probably like 4 inches.

*lelanatty wrote: *


> I didn't know that either!
> 
> Briana, are you using your teddy lionhead with your woolies?



I wanted to.... but a lot of people told me not too. Mostly because she has a very hairy face and her ears have some long hair on them too. She is kind of long in body, but she is SOLID. She was a really full hindquarter and nice width to her...

So I would have to worry about heads being to furry, head shape, and too hairy of ears. She would help to improve on the length of wool and width of body on my woolies though... I have been bouncing back and forth with the idea for a while. I was wondering if the issues from the neck up would be easy to fix with a nice purebred wooly buck.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 19, 2010)

What a cute baby!


----------

